# Administrator notice: Fur Affinity is temporarily suspending new submission uploads for 5-10 minutes



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank GOD

Finally someone realized that all these fake asset flipping artists uploading things that arent art were bad for the system SOMEHOW.

What ever happened to this place being for anthro themed art? We got SFM futa human porm, anime porn, mlp porn, video game character sfm porn and all the 9 yards of the Death march of Bataan happening here.

I cant even ask for feedback on the modeling work I do anymore cuz all the comments I get are all bloody murry purry fetish seekers who are into some not okay things. This place, cannot, CANNOT be R34, we already have a site for that.

Will no one put in limitations on all this stuff? Restrictions, regulations? You know its ever harder for the people who are amazing talented emotional driver artists to even get noticed or found when the entire surface of this stuff covers all the good ethical work? I feel bad, because people talk about good artists...but its legit a refugee fuck fest of Europe happening right now submission wise.

Lets be honest, there isnt any good artwork uploaded on here for a long long time.


----------



## Uluri (Dec 7, 2017)

The subs were halted because they were updating things. They posted on their twitter: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938924555904708608________

I don't use the other furry art sites because they have a thing against human/humanoid related works. 50% of my content is human/humanoid because I enjoy drawing more than just dog people. It makes it really unfriendly feeling on those sites to content restrict so hard like that to where I feel unwelcome as an artist in general just because I draw humans. FA is a very comfortable art site for all types of creators, especially new ones who might not be particularly used to the furry fandom. This is also literally the only site where artists can get commissions, so I often invite some of my Non-fur artists interested in taking commissions onto FA for that reason. Content restriction/censorship feels horrible and would hurt the human artists who actually enjoy the furry community.

On the Fetish-hunter topic, you can always put a notice on your art or profile that "Yiff" comments are not welcome. Disclaimers really do help deter unwelcome commentary. I've done so myself, and it has kept most people very civil when I've needed to use a disclaimer along those lines. It's all about what type of behavior you invite to the party. Ah, I'm also a SFW and Gore artist I'd like to mention. Dunno if you are a nsfw/lewd artist or not. I haven't gotten creepy comments on what little nsfw/lewds I make, either, though. 

As for finding new content you might find more appealing to you, the best way I've found is to go through other people's favorites of artists you tend to enjoy. The "New" feed is everyone's stuff lumped together, but usually artists that you watch also watch and fav other artists of similar taste. I've found a lot of great artists going about it this way. I'll also watch commissioners from time to time if I really like their OC since they tend to buy from a multitude of snazzy artists.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

I dunno, I kind of appreciate the variety, even if some of it seems degenerate. The minute we start saying you can post this but not that, it stifles creativity.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 7, 2017)

You're asking for regulations on a site that embraces and welcomes piss and poop fetishes?
Go to DeviantArt if you want regulations. FurAffinity has always been a fetishy abyss, they're not going to change that, if they did they would lose users.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2017)

You know, guys, whatever floats your boat, you're not obligated to like all kinds of content. But please cut down on the value judgments against this or that kink or subject matter. You can think it, whatever, I don't care, but please don't type it. And if you absolutely _have_ to type it, don't hit "Post" afterwards.

Submissions were halted for technical reasons, not because we're content snobs.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

Actually its all related, you see if you dont allow limitations on what art really is your gonna having this issue for the end of time. When it gets that bad your gonna find yourselfs already down on the PR scale of a ship yet again sinking.

This site has sadly stopped being about anthro art. Thats a fact when other groups with interests to flood and change the nature of this site come in droves of epidemic proportions and flood the site to a ratio we haven't seen before. How can we protect anthro art when fake assets and human/ non anthro stuff overwhelms and floods the anthro artists out of the picture?


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

I wasnt taking about those fetishes, even those are nasty and rank and need to put in a basement category for sure. But I take it you didnt read what my words where really singing. FA was only a basic mild side that allowed some fetish content. 

What I'm actually talking about is the fact that we have hit a long bump of content that isnt on the merits or what art or being an artist is. Anyone can copy or take free to use assets to make porn scenes with no hard work. Fa is not about anthro art anymore, thats a very big issue given this was a anthro art site.

Sadly you can be an "full fledged artist" without having to do work, thats a big issue for the real people working their asses off with care and emotion to be flooded out of the spotlight due to people making this an R34 freeforall. That isnt art, that's madness and fakers all around. Thats what I'm really talking about.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

Exactly how do think Fa banned cub porn? We have a giant ration of rule breakers and short staff that have not had a good PR rating in the eyes of people with serious  issues they needed help with. But the real issue is that if you allow this place to be fully ruleless and "upload anything" That's legit content terrorism, minus the terror but this site is based on what you can post and not. But it Desperately needs to be updated, enforced and care taken to respect and protect people who are artists from a vile flood of fakers who aren't artists.

Listen, im a 3d artist. I spent 8 years of learning the real ropes, to swing and sing with concepts characters, and unique things then copy paste human futa models, sfm wannabees that have spread like HIV in 3rd world countries of the SL stuff that anyone can make without trying. Art is about worth, talent and care. Not about who can post their own version of reality with a fetish twist. Cuz if thats the case, the darkweb would be airing right after sesame street. 

I can hope to improve when my work is taken off the main page or buried underneath 800 images of work people actually didn't do. In fact no good 3d artist on FA can, hence why I stopped posting updates, renders, animation try outs, character concepts. Because for the one person like me who's trying and doing actual artwork, I've got 40 people uploading 100's of images of legit shit every week.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 7, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> That's legit content terrorism, minus the terror


This confuses me, can you elaborate in a way that doesn't immediately contradict itself?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> This confuses me, can you elaborate in a way that doesn't immediately contradict itself?



Or that 99.99% of everything uploaded is actually anthro lol.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

Define peak hours for me. When the freaks come out to play and hijack our fandom! You have to look at this issue from beyond what I joked about, you see less anthro artists are uploading because we have a very big issue both art wise and tech wise. Fa has become e621, R34 and naughty machinima all in one. Thats a very big issue for when we have "artwork" of all calibers hitting the mainframe at once. Real artwork vs the tons of fake, fetish and non standard stuff hitting the mainframe all at once.

At this rate, there will be server limitations, everyday all day. No amount of tech can fix that because spending money on keeping a website and the parts needed to run FA is going to be monstrous. As someone who dabbles in pc parts, building desktops and understanding what little things can tax and entire system we are running close to this happening for a long time on repeat. Now I'm no where skilled to know anything about running a giant website with hundreds of thousands of images but I do know tech and keeping a place like this up is going to get super costly very very very fast. To a point where no one wants to pay to keep it going. Because thats how each upgrade works, more cash then the last one.

Fake artists, uploading everything from flipped assets, sfm, non creative and content with merit and focus is a big deal when they are uploading en masse with no one to throw them off their high horse. FA has never been a comfortable place if you don't draw anthro. And Frankly I dunno what sites your talking about, weasly, FN and so forth allow human content.

Dog people, ahh yes the 90's fandom summed up in a racist word. Tell me is the porcupine artwork in my gallery in tribute to "Dog people" whats next, the law and order "pigs"? There is no norm on this site and that's dangerous. Fa and its closest kin like Furnation and all sort was based on anthro and that alone. Yes we have had people who don't draw that on here but my issue isn't your "humans" its fake artists spamming the entire system of veins and roots we have with even more fake artwork.

Also please tell me how being SFW includes body mutilation? I don't even think that's a valid point to make or title yourself with. Geez no wonder this place is going to hell, so many sfw users are posting freaky fetishes still. HIDE THE KIDS. JK, but see what I did there?


You realize people actually don't listen to the "no murry purry request" right? People don't read the pages of people, and post, comment, shout like its ED. Its a sick system where people ignore the space and bubbles of others. In fact that's kind of the same issue in a content integrity sense. Asking people "pls dont do dis" doesnt work, and will never. That isn't the issue. The issue is we don't have artists posting things they legit made and labored over. That's a very big issue on the heart of what the fandom means.

Frankly I have to say I don't care for humanoid artwork, and I think it should be removed like all the elf, orc, or whatever that isn't anthro artwork you do. That's my personal take, I don't hate you for drawing but I think there needs to be a fine line on what anthro and FA means and stands for, now anyone can walk in and upload the most utter trash they really didn't work on. We need to fall back to the basics on what merit, core responsibilities and the meaning of original artwork and labor means.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> This confuses me, can you elaborate in a way that doesn't immediately contradict itself?



When we allow people to upload what they want en masse without repercussions like the user who uploaded a clip of an animal masturbating as a "reference" for artwork or artists to use, we allow all rules and limitations and ethics to be broken. And once broken, whats gonna stop them from...say uploading something else en masse?

We have people who are not following the rules on what art is, and by allowing it we are saying "anything you upload is art" In a sense that's like saying, "because you uploaded something you dont have to follow the rules" which is exactly what is happening. Terrorism is not bout violence but of using a form to spread a different view on a social or stance so that it infects and replaces the system. In a sense that's happening here, kind of. People are creating their own form of "Art" and its clogging the system.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Or that 99.99% of everything uploaded is actually anthro lol.



It was anthro, as time goes on people leave this site, stop becoming artists and as the new wave of "Artists" come in and change the gap. You see even if it is still a 100% right now, the fact that anyone can spam and upload things they never made or worked on and get away with it all plants a risk. Even if in the future 90% of the site is anthro and 10% of it isnt, thats still a big ration of fake ass artwork and users that should not be on here.

If you want to  upload on FA, you better work your ass off making artwork and caring for something then just finding used porn models and calling it "your own work". We have to many of the users already and we don't need more. FA must be taken care of so it only allows work and ethical work to be on it. This is not a COD freeforall, thats not how this place was built. Reddit was built for that, not here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2017)

all I care is that FA cracks down on cubporn and zoophilia porn

or maybe a little bit on diaperfur

SFM? I want my brewmaster / pandaren porn


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

I really don't know how to reply to this anymore.  

FA is mostly an artist commission site.  As a business, you sell what people buy.  

If people like to buy shitty porn art, it's going to drive the market.  I have no idea what you are uploading (I tried searching this username) but it's hard to say if you just aren't producing what people want.  If you want to change the system, make your art change the standard.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 7, 2017)

Alright, Ciderfine, we understand that this is serious fucking business for you, but half of your posts, at least, seem to be specifically replying to someone or are at least structured that way. Since I don't have anyone blocked, there isn't another person you're speaking with that I cannot view, which leads me to believe this is either you going on a multi-post rant that's connected with a prior post you made, you using the thread for some anti-porn soapboxing (To which I agree to an extent, using ripped assets or blatantly stealing something for the sake of en masse producing cheap porn is annoying, but I don't really experience this to the level that you do, whether it's in regards to 3D modeling specifically, I'm not entirely certain.), or you've gone off the deep end (Which I honestly doubt, but stranger things have happened.)

Sexualized nudity has been a large part of art as much as non-sexualized nudity. Artists from ages long passed have hidden dicks in as many things they could, some in more risque means than others. Do I necessarily condone the focus and fixation of porn? No. Does it deserve a place in art? That depends heavily on a person's definition of 'art'.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Does it deserve a place in art? That depends heavily on a person's definition of 'art'.



a drawing of naked anthropomorphic pony eating his own shit in indeed a work of art like no other :V

Gaze upon it and learn the true meaning of depravity


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2017)

Several of you, but especially @Ciderfine , seem to be ignoring what I said, like... just hours ago. Let's make it bigger, so it's easier to take in:


quoting_mungo said:


> You know, guys, whatever floats your boat, you're not obligated to like all kinds of content. But please cut down on the value judgments against this or that kink or subject matter. You can think it, whatever, I don't care, but please don't type it. And if you absolutely _have_ to type it, don't hit "Post" afterwards.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2017)

I feel like mungo is going to start going on a banning spree


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> all I care is that FA cracks down on cubporn and zoophilia porn
> 
> or maybe a little bit on diaperfur
> 
> SFM? I want my brewmaster / pandaren porn



Yeah, the cubporn is worrisome. It's not illegal, though.

I also hope people here aren't throwing feral into the zoo category, because I like my feral stuff. :/

_Right... rigorous question-asking and debate mode enabled._



Ciderfine said:


> Define peak hours for me.



Why? What do peak hours mean to you, and what do they mean to FA?



Ciderfine said:


> When the freaks come out to play and hijack our fandom!



Who are "freaks?" What makes someone a "freak?" And in what manner are they "hijacking" the fandom?



Ciderfine said:


> You have to look at this issue from beyond what I joked about, you see less anthro artists are uploading because we have a very big issue both art wise and tech wise. Fa has become e621, R34 and naughty machinima all in one. Thats a very big issue for when we have "artwork" of all calibers hitting the mainframe at once.



Why is this a very big issue? Saying something is an issue doesn't make it an issue. I can say the price of tea in China is problematic, but unless I provide concrete rationale behind that, it doesn't mean much.



Ciderfine said:


> Real artwork vs the tons of fake, fetish and non standard stuff hitting the mainframe all at once.



What is "non-standard stuff?" And whose standards - yours, mine? 



Ciderfine said:


> At this rate, there will be server limitations, everyday all day. No amount of tech can fix that because spending money on keeping a website and the parts needed to run FA is going to be monstrous. As someone who dabbles in pc parts, building desktops and understanding what little things can tax and entire system we are running close to this happening for a long time on repeat.



Why are you worried about how much money FA spends? If their business model becomes unsustainable, they'll stop operating. 



Ciderfine said:


> Now I'm no where skilled to know anything about running a giant website with hundreds of thousands of images



OK.



Ciderfine said:


> but I do know tech and keeping a place like this up is going to get super costly very very very fast. To a point where no one wants to pay to keep it going. Because thats how each upgrade works, more cash then the last one.



Wait, didn't you just admit you weren't qualified to ask that?



Ciderfine said:


> Fake artists,



What makes someone a fake artist?

People have called each other "fake" or "bad" artists since the beginning of time. "Argh, Neolithic Man, your cave art is worse than mine. I shall bash in your skull!" In a sense everything is art, and some of it might be objectively bad, as in very sloppy and badly drawn - unless a 5 year old draws it, in which case it's suddenly art again. 



Ciderfine said:


> uploading everything from flipped assets, sfm, non creative and content with merit and focus is a big deal when they are uploading en masse with no one to throw them off their high horse. FA has never been a comfortable place if you don't draw anthro. And Frankly I dunno what sites your talking about, weasly, FN and so forth allow human content.



What?



Ciderfine said:


> Dog people, ahh yes the 90's fandom summed up in a racist word. Tell me is the porcupine artwork in my gallery in tribute to "Dog people" whats next, the law and order "pigs"? There is no norm on this site and that's dangerous. Fa and its closest kin like Furnation and all sort was based on anthro and that alone. Yes we have had people who don't draw that on here but my issue isn't your "humans" its fake artists spamming the entire system of veins and roots we have with even more fake artwork.



What?



Ciderfine said:


> Also please tell me how being SFW includes body mutilation? I don't even think that's a valid point to make or title yourself with. Geez no wonder this place is going to hell, so many sfw users are posting freaky fetishes still. HIDE THE KIDS. JK, but see what I did there?



I agree here actually. I think the filters could use some work. I don't consider blood, vore, or mutilation SFW.



Ciderfine said:


> You realize people actually don't listen to the "no murry purry request" right? People don't read the pages of people, and post, comment, shout like its ED. Its a sick system where people ignore the space and bubbles of others. In fact that's kind of the same issue in a content integrity sense. Asking people "pls dont do dis" doesnt work, and will never. That isn't the issue. The issue is we don't have artists posting things they legit made and labored over. That's a very big issue on the heart of what the fandom means.
> 
> Frankly I have to say I don't care for humanoid artwork, and I think it should be removed like all the elf, orc, or whatever that isn't anthro artwork you do. That's my personal take, I don't hate you for drawing but I think there needs to be a fine line on what anthro and FA means and stands for, now anyone can walk in and upload the most utter trash they really didn't work on. We need to fall back to the basics on what merit, core responsibilities and the meaning of original artwork and labor means.



Why should it be removed? Because you want it gone?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't consider blood, vore, or mutilation SFW.


Blood isn't SFW in the majority of cases. Only a relatively small subset of (soft) vore would pass as General far as I am aware. And I'm not sure what you guys are referring to by "mutilation" but unless you're trying to say e.g. amputees shouldn't be allowed in General, it's probably not SFW either.

Not everyone follows the rating guidelines; we might wish they did but some people break rules. This is... sort of a fact of life. If you see content you think is misrated, file a Trouble Ticket and our awesome AUP team will look into it.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 7, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> file a Trouble Ticket and our awesome AUP team will look into it.


Question because I'm either inattentive or an idiot, how do I do this?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Blood isn't SFW in the majority of cases. Only a relatively small subset of (soft) vore would pass as General far as I am aware. And I'm not sure what you guys are referring to by "mutilation" but unless you're trying to say e.g. amputees shouldn't be allowed in General, it's probably not SFW either.
> 
> Not everyone follows the rating guidelines; we might wish they did but some people break rules. This is... sort of a fact of life. If you see content you think is misrated, file a Trouble Ticket and our awesome AUP team will look into it.



Yeah, I honestly don't see too much slip past the SFW filters. Questionable stuff even slips through on DeviantArt, as well. I was more agreeing _per se, _but not saying I thought it was as much of an issue.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 8, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Question because I'm either inattentive or an idiot, how do I do this?



Go to your 'My FA' tab, and click on 'Report a Problem'.  That will take you to the form where you can fill out the details of what you suspect is a problem or rule violation.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 8, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> file a Trouble Ticket and our awesome AUP team will look into it.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 8, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Go to your 'My FA' tab, and click on 'Report a Problem'. That will take you to the form where you can fill out the details of what you suspect is a problem or rule violation.


Much appreciated.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2017)

Just saw the notice! DRAMA! What happened!?~


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2017)

redhusky said:


> Just saw the notice! DRAMA! What happened!?~


Someone was spamming gore apparently.


----------



## rufe-squirrel (Dec 9, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> all I care is that FA cracks down on cubporn and zoophilia porn
> 
> or maybe a little bit on diaperfur



You could argue cub and zoo art but to say to crack down on diaper art??  Theres nothing wrong with diaper art other than you just think its gross!  I totally support messy art and no fur is going to tell me i should be kicked out for doing messy furry art because it grosses them out!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2017)

Pinky said:


> Someone was spamming gore apparently.


Oh internets. You scamp!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 13, 2017)

Closing this, because it has nothing to do with what the shut-down was for.


----------

